# 15th Annual Sizzler!



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

15 years in a row, imagine that! The track will be an oval for this race, we will probably run one class under the lights.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

We have decided to run the NSC Sportsman race under the lights, those are G-Jets, Thunder Cats, Thunderstorms and Viper Jets with NASCAR hard bodies.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Yesterday I converted the track to its oval configuration. With 12 foot straights and 24 inch radius corners you need some serious horsepower to be competitive on this track.
I built this Viper Jet car from parts for the NSC Sportsman race.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Practice for the Sportsman race.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Podium Shots*

NSC Sportsman podium









Whelen Modified podium









Jalopy podium


----------

